
Intel NUC with 6th Generation Core i5-6260U processor with Iris graphics - intrasight
http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/nuc/nuc-kit-nuc6i5syh.html
======
intrasight
Seems a good option for a development machine. I am looking for my next.
Curious what others think of this.

~~~
alanpost
I own quite a number of NUCs, these machines really work for me. I'm pleased
this new model supports 32G of memory, I've got stuff I can't run on the 16G
models. The single hard disk is rough--I wish these devices had an eSATA
connection that I could use to plug in additional drives. I don't have good
experiences with USB mass storage devices. My only other pain point is wishing
they had two ethernet ports. Nothing moving up to microATX won't solve, of
course.

~~~
sliken
It's got a 2.5" and a M2 slot.

